# Clearance Cramerotti frame for $249



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

For anyone looking for a nice road geometry steel frame, I found this 58cm Cramerotti clearance frame/fork. It's NOS from 1999.

Link to product page is here but you have to phone in the order.
https://www.cramerotti.com/site/product_line/clearance?frame_code=CS9R2


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

I have that frame, it is lovely, a lovely ride.

I was hoping it would come on clearance while they still had my size, I waited too long!

Good pick-up for someone.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Do you know the weight off-hand? (ie, is it 3lbs or 6 lbs?) Thanks - S


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

wow, that's a hot looking frame... in my size too, argh. They don't really come right out and tell you how to order... perhaps a call is in order.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Site didn't give weight specs. And yes, you have to call them to order it. The site is misleading because the product page looks like a typical ecommerce page, but with an add to cart button.

Ha, just tried to access their site and it's saying the server is overloaded at the moment. Funny.

I googled the contact info in case anyone is jonezin' for this frame:

Contact Information 
email: [email protected] 
phone: toll free 1 (888) 512-5515


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

meat tooth paste said:


> Site didn't give weight specs. And yes, you have to call them to order it. The site is misleading because the product page looks like a typical ecommerce page, but with an add to cart button.
> 
> Ha, just tried to access their site and it's saying the server is overloaded at the moment. Funny.
> 
> ...


If anyone wants it I also have their local numbers and another email. My recollection is that frame and fork are about 4 pounds (+/-), mine is ZeroTre so it's pretty light for steel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

BTW, since we're on the fixie forum, check out the Cramerotti track frames. They are designed by Teo van Tol, pretty nice - I think thye look good for the price.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*They have a funny bike frame too...*

Cramerotti has this $199 650c front / 700c rear time trail frame too. You'll probably need an ENO hub for chain tension though. Although with the right gearing, you just might be able to make the slightly diagonal dropout work. A good buy for anyone who likes funny bikes.

https://www.cramerotti.com/site/product_line/clearance?frame_code=CS9L1#


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Don't think I didn't already spy that one...*



meat tooth paste said:


> Cramerotti has this $199 650c front / 700c rear time trail frame too. You'll probably need an ENO hub for chain tension though. Although with the right gearing, you just might be able to make the slightly diagonal dropout work. A good buy for anyone who likes funny bikes.
> 
> https://www.cramerotti.com/site/product_line/clearance?frame_code=CS9L1#



I saw it yesterday and went home last night to see what I could sell off. I already have 3 TT's and I just can't come up with a good reason to get another, sigh...

But I will spend most of the day rationalizing though...


----------

